# herbal help??



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello,

As you might be aware cutie has low white blood cells possibly from fighting infection I am collecting her poops for tests over a 3 day period however I thought of buying plants in case they might help her immune system. The plants I brought are calendula and echinacea purpurea white I know that the purple variety is preferred but I could not find these and so brought the white but I cannot find anywhere if they are safe or not it just says echinacea but not if a white variety will do. Also for the plants what ways can I give them to cutie for optimal results? Are all parts of the plants safe or just the flowers and what about seeds?

Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The marigold (calendula) flowers are fine to give Cutie. 
I don't know for sure if the white Echinacea flowers will have the same beneficial effects as the purple but they certainly won't hurt her in any way.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you been back to the vet with her or are you just assuming her white count is low because it was low in the past? If you are looking for an immune system booster ask your vet about something called DMG.


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,
The reason I know her white blood cells are low because we did her blood test around in April also what exactly is DGM?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is Dimethylglycine (DMG) supports immune system function.


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,

I read that dandelion root is very good for their immune system aswell as ginger root can someone please tell me where I can buy this? and what amounts should I give and if there are any side effects or not

Thanks
Kk2


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Cody said:


> It is Dimethylglycine (DMG) supports immune system function.


I will definitely ask the vet about this


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Also ask the vet about the product Guardian Angel, this link will give you some info about it. https://allbirdproducts.com/pages/immune-system-support


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

I am giving Cutie probiotic so one day I give her probiotic the next day Vit A and then acv next day, but I am not really giving her normal water do you think I should also provide normal water aswell? 

Also where can I buy dandelion root as that is also good for their immune system right?


----------



## SnowySugar (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm not sure how you would feed them dandelion root, but dandelions are completely edible. As long as your yard is organic and not treated with any pesticides, you can pick dandelion leaves, wash them, and the birds will eat them just like they eat lettuce or spinach. By the way, echinacea gives me a stomachache. I wouldn't feed it to your birds.


----------

